# Most evenly matched! MTO



## Oreo (Jul 23, 2008)

Ok, ok, since some people seem to think the polls I have introduced thus far are either too boring, too poorly thought out, too generic, or not intellectually stimulating enough, how about this one? I will give you some pairs of fighters, and you tell which pair is the most evenly matched in combat. Now, if you think about it enough this ought to be a really good thought scramble.

DO NOT tell me, "hey, you should have included 'xyz' in this poll" because I have the right to choose what I desire to give you for options. There are, of course, other possibilities, but I want to limit it to a relatively small number of selections. If people like this one, then we can do the same with Eastern Front, Western Front, and Pacific. For this one I have chosen Axis-Allies fighter pairings used in the MTO. Also, please don't tell me, "No fair, that pairing never met in combat." Fine. I never said it did, although I will try to make that as feasible as possible. I am asking you to compare the two planes in each group and ask whether they are evenly or unevenly matched, and then choose the one pair out of all options as the MOST EVENLY MATCHED.


----------



## Oreo (Jul 24, 2008)

By the way, I had a hard time deciding, myself. I finally chose Bf 110 v. Beaufighter VI, realizing the Messer has a bit of edge on speed, altitude, and possibly maneuverability, whereas the Beau has a very sturdy composition, air-cooled engines for less vulnerability, and a much heavier forward firepower. Even so, the Beau may have had an advantage, but it is hard for me to know without being there. Many of the other pairings I felt could have one first place as well, so happy voting.

And just in case anybody didn't get it, we are talking about the two fighters being evenly or unevenly paired in a "one-on-one" or "squadron-on-squadron" dogfight without any other mitigating factors.

Wow! It looks like I picked a good one! Just look at those votes! I don't see any comments, though.


----------



## Bigxiko (Jul 25, 2008)

it's a good poll
and i believe it was the Spitfire VB v. Bf 109F fight that was the most even


----------



## timshatz (Jul 25, 2008)

Very hard poll. Went with the Spit 5 v 109F for no better reason than the matchup being famous.


----------



## Juha (Jul 26, 2008)

Historically IIRC Hurricane Is and Bf 110s fought a draw over desert at aerly stages of LW participation. That's why LW began sent also Bf 109 units to N Africa.

Juha


----------

